# Click to Call pour iphone



## Keikoku (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je cherchais difficilement un moyen pour me permettre de lancer des appels depuis mon iphone en cliquant simplement sur un de mes contacts depuis mon ordinateur sur outlook.

Jillustre: Je regarde un contact dans mon outlook. je clique sur le numéro depuis outlook, et PAF mon iphone appel la personne concernée!

Est-ce possible avec une application ou un bidouillage?

Merci!


----------

